# 24g leucs home



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new here, just started with frogs,( thanks dendroboard for all the info provided), and I would like to present you mine. 

I have a 24g terrarium, 24x12x20 (60x30x50 cm) with a false bottom. Back wall is with hard 3cm thick xaxim and sides with 2cm soft xaxim. It's been like a month since it is upp and running and two weeks ago added 3 young leucs, like 6 months old, as many people including the guy who sold them recommended as a good beginner frog. I allways had (still have) aquariums but got bit by the frog fever at a expo here in Spain. 
I try to do my homework before putting it all together and I'm prety much satisfied with the result.

So here it is, hope you like it.


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

I like it...


----------



## Frogfeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks great! Some leaf litter would add to the look and the frogs would like it.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks Awesome! I dont think Leaf Litter is needed. Once that moss grows in, it should be Beautiful. I love it. They are going to love it there. Congrats on your Leucs!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Thank you all. I have considered leaf litter, but I would like some moss and some small plant on the foreground. So far I'm trying with Selaginella apoda, some Utricularia graminifolia and some Hemiantus cuba.The Hemiantus seems to die but I hope Utricularia will root well, for the moment it's looking good.

On the table where the terrarium sits I have space for a smaller one. Something like a cube 15x15x20 high. Do you guys think it's enough for a pumilio pair?


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Next week I'm going on hollydays so my leucs will be alone for 2 weeks. 
A friend will be looking for the fishtank and viv but he will not touch the fly so I made this jar connected to the viv and put one FF culture inside the jar. Do you guys think it will work or I have to put the culture inside viv. For now I didn't saw any flies pass through.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

isacco said:


> Next week I'm going on hollydays so my leucs will be alone for 2 weeks.
> A friend will be looking for the fishtank and viv but he will not touch the fly so I made this jar connected to the viv and put one FF culture inside the jar. Do you guys think it will work or I have to put the culture inside viv. For now I didn't saw any flies pass through.


I LIKE that idea A LOT! 

haha hopefully it works out for ya


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks great. 

The 15x15x20 would be good for a pair of pums.

Try putting a bait station not too far from the exit in the tank. It might entice the flies over. Be wary too, just because you don't see flies doesn't mean they aren't coming out. I learned that the hard way...


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

what's a bait station? what I should use as bait? I think some fruit will work, or I should put some culture media instead?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

From my undertsanding, a small piece of fruit works great. I was advised to use a piece of banana for feeding stations in my 150 gallon viv for my leucs. Works great.
-Chris


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very interesting idea how to feed frogs while gone on vacation. Please give us feedback on how it works out for you.


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Altough I didn't actualy see any flies pass through the tube there are very few flies left in the jar, so I think they passed in to the viv. My dilemma is now, if there are fewer flies in the culture jar, will produce a sustainable quantity of flies?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Dump a few hundred flies in there before you leave. Put a small piece of bannana in a bottle cap and set 2-3 of these around the tank. If your frogs are healthy and well fed you should be ok.This is where the leaf litter would have helped with springtails and Iso`s for them to feed on also.
I have fat heatlhy frogs that have gone a good week without me putting any food in and they were fine. My tanks are also crawling with plenty of Micro Fauna.
Also, these frogs aren`t as fragile as some think.
Good Luck.

John


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

How long did you have it hooked up before you noticed the decline in the flies.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

If you put enough fruit in (1 whole banana, or at least 3\4 of one) and put it in about 4 days before leaving, the flies will lay the eggs on the fruit, and within a week, the fruit will be crawling with larvae. 

Some will go all the way to adult stage, and some will be eaten as larvae.

Since the larva are very high in fat content, the frogs will get a lot of fat from them.

Also, how long are you leaving for? This all depends on if it's only for a week, or if its for much longer.

Hope it helps,

Will


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

drewman1962 said:


> How long did you have it hooked up before you noticed the decline in the flies.


Like two days, and now I can always see lots of flyes inside the viv. Before I could spot a couple that escaped from being eaten. I think the leucs are full and can't eat them all.


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> This is where the leaf litter would have helped with springtails and Iso`s for them to feed on also.
> 
> John


Thanks John, after reading a lot of posts I decided to add leaf litter, although I was seeding springtails every three or four days for a month now. I hope it would help. This is how it looks with some magnolia and oak leafs. 
As you can see the temp rounds around 30C, I have a small PC vent comming on when it reaches 30C. Some people told me that the vent is a bad ideea and can dry the frogs skin too much???










And the guardian of my frogs, he is very trustworthy


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Sorry for replying so late, after holliday lot of work to be done 

The leucs survived my two weeks absence, also gain some weight and are now more rounded belly, so I can state the feeder worked.

I also heard last night the first calling, just after the lights go off, it was calling only for a couple of times but I was so happy. Put a coco nut in the viv just in case, but I think I have to wait more since they are only 10 monts old.

Also decided to change the viv to a wider one, euro style like you call it, mainly the reason was for a better ventilation and some more space. it would be 23.6 long x19.7 widex19.7 tall. Just order it so I will keep you guys posted.

I've decided to use leds for the new one so I have ordered a couple of PAR38 12W 6000K 
E27 12W 85 - 265V PAR38 12 LED High Power Spotlight Lamp Bulb Pure White | eBay
and a 7W red and blue one
E27 Base 7W Red&Blue Plant Grow Hydroponics Spot Flood 265V LED Light Lamp Bulb | eBay

Hope to have enough ligt to grow plants, if not I will have to make a custom diy one.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Look forward to your next build.
I am just starting on my 4th one. It is amazing how we think "I have no more space" We find space for more! Very addicting hobby and so much fun.
Congrats on the Leuc calling, mine just started too. 
Christine


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

tfox799947 said:


> Look forward to your next build.
> I am just starting on my 4th one. It is amazing how we think "I have no more space" We find space for more! Very addicting hobby and so much fun.
> Congrats on the Leuc calling, mine just started too.
> Christine


Space is what I don't have, I've allready sold this one to a friend and he's kind enough to wait untill the new one is ready. Very addicting hobby, not to cheap also but yep, it's fun and entertaining.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Really nice looking tank! What is that hood you are using.


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Nath514 said:


> Really nice looking tank! What is that hood you are using.


thank you. the hood it's a ExoTerra hood with a temp/humidity ebay controller. the temp controls a vent in summer and a heater in winter and the humidity controls the rain. 
its this one:
Digital Temperature Control Controller and Digital Humidity Controller &Sensor | eBay


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

well, hopefully next week I'll have the new one ready. I gathered some seed shels I want to use as flower pots and hiding spots for the leucs and I have two pieces of mopani wood I want to use, still working with the layout. The background would be made of epiweb. Also have on the way some Kyoto moss spores.

I would like to try some small orchids in the new enclosure, reading a lot but I'm not sure yet. any recomendation for some miniature orchids that would do well in a hot terrarium?


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

More goodies on the post box this morning


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

don't you just love buying things for a new build!


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Still a work in progress, but here it is. a 70x50x50 cm terrarium, and since I had some space on the table i've build a 35x50x50 cm to fill up the space 
(thanks to Darryl for the useful thread - Constructing a Euopean type Vivarium Step by Step)

on the left 70x50x50 cm was built by a friend of mine at arteaquatico.com and the one on the right 35x50x50cm build by myself from scrap glass. It is not that hard once you get the confidence to cut the glass 

Plants are pepperomias, fitonias, guzmanias, bulbophyllum frostii, nanodes porpax, mediocalcar decoratum, restrepia elegans, restrepia trichoglossa, mosses. Still have to put the kyoto moss spores in, and waiting for some mini orchids as well. Leaf litter will be added on both vivs. Sugestions are very welcome.



















The 7W PAR38 red and blue are too much red for my taste so I have other two 12W white on the road, and will tune it. I was thinking on mixing 9 whites - 2 reds - 1blue for each bulb. 

just got back from expo vith 3 new phyllobates vittatus for the small viv, one male and two females. females are yellow banded and male is copper banded. For the moment until the big one is finished all six are housed in the small one.










branch wrapped on epiweb


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Epidendrum porpax is blooming. I have 5 flowers and 3 more to open. 
I think the leds work just fine. Still waiting for the other two 12W to do the tunning.
Also a new shipment of orchids on the way.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like your builds, good job!!


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

diggenem said:


> I really like your builds, good job!!


thanks, it's not what I have in mind, still a work in progress. Just made my first fan, since the humidity levels drop quiqly, I seald the top vent and need to move the air inside. so I've used a 50mm computer fan, some pvc pipe and did this. No pics taken to the process, but since I have to build 3 more I will take some detail pictures. Time to drill the top and install it.


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)




----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

new plants in and mixed the leds so no disco efect. 
Massdevalia floribunda
Massdevalia minutae
Pleurothallis yellow
Macodes petola
Ceratocentron fesselii

I can see new grow on Restrepia elegans, Epidendrum porpax and Mediocalcar decoratum

Here are some pics:
Tunned leds









Side view









Front view









Both vivs









Massdevalia floribunda


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

new grow on Restrepia elegans


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful! !


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Masdevallia minutae is blooming, also new growth in Bulbophyllum frostii


----------



## isacco (May 26, 2012)

Pleurothallis sp. yelow is on bloom.


















Masdevallia minutae


----------

